# Recently Deleted vs. Suggestions



## SLSinger1 (Oct 10, 2006)

Perhaps this has already been suggested, but I couldn't find it anywhere. I would love the ability to decide how much of my disk space goes to the deleted folder so that I can have that safety net of programs recently deleted without having the TiVo Suggestions constantly taking up all the space and rendering my RD folder to zero within hours. Then I could have some of each. Thoughts?


----------



## shysterebel (Jun 18, 2006)

It sounds like you are allowing TiVo to record all suggestions. There is a setting you can use to turn off this auto record feature. Perhaps you like it, but in case you didn't that's my immediate response.


----------



## Mars Rocket (Mar 24, 2000)

I was going to post a thread that was essentially identical to this one, so I'm commenting here instead.

The Suggestions feature makes the Deleted items folder basically worthless - you have to choose one or the other to make it work. It would be perfect if you could either:

1) choose how many Suggestions the TiVo was allowed to record, or

2) Change the priority so the TiVo would keep recently deleted items at the expense of old Suggestions.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

this makes no sense.. Recently deleted isn't like a computer's trash can.. since recently deleted automatically deletes things. It's really meant for the "whoops, I shouldn't've deleted that".. (Which is helpful because you can now DELETE things much quicker, i.e. with the clear key..)


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

True, but it could stand to be a little better tweaked than it currently is. Right now, a deleted item might vanish from Recently Deleted in under two minutes. I agree it's for the 'oops', but give me a little more time to realize I didn't really want that deleted before wiping it out permanently to make room for a suggestion. (Either by a minimum retention in the recently deleted folder, or by allocating a little dedicated space to it)

-Ken


----------



## heidismiles (Aug 12, 2007)

I would turn off the suggestions. You can still see what TiVo is suggesting for you under Find Programs, and choose to record them yourself. Suggestions are really meant to fill up all the empty space on your box, so the "allocated space" idea really doesn't apply.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

SLSinger1 said:


> I would love the ability to decide how much of my disk space goes to the deleted folder so that I can have that safety net of programs recently deleted without having the TiVo Suggestions constantly taking up all the space and rendering my RD folder to zero within hours. Then I could have some of each. Thoughts?


I dislike the idea of having to allocate space for deleted items which is forever unavailable to Suggestions (or worse to scheduled recordings). What I would propose instead is the ability to set a minimum delete time, so that unless a scheduled recording requires it, the item will remain in the deleted items folder for at least the time specified by the user. That way the deleted items hang around for whatever interval the user likes, but items deleted a month ago won't prevent suggestions from being recorded.


----------



## ttwiv (Nov 23, 2004)

I disagree that the deleted items folder is only for the "opps" option after accidentally deleting a program. Such may well have been the design when originally implemented, but functionally it has become much more. For example, I keep only the latest episode of Lettermen so that I have more space for other programs when needed (sometimes needed and sometimes not). When watching that Letterman episode, Dave might mention something funny that happened the night before (which I missed). I go to my deleted folder, and usually it is there and I can check it out (I didn't accidentally deleted it, the system did as I instructed with the "keep" option).

One might say: _just change your 'episodes to keep' setting to two and set it to 'delete when space needed'_. But I don't want to do that because I want my other PRIOR schduled recordings and some suggestions to have access to that space first. But I also want there to be a better chance (without suggestions completely ruining that chance) for that old Letterman episode to still be around.

The bottom line is that BOTH _suggestions _and _deleted-items _use free-space to store stuff temporarily -- for as long as scheduled programs do not need the space. I'd like to tell my DVR to allocate 60% of that free space to suggestions and 40% to deleted items. I do not want to set aside space for suggestions or deleted items -- I just want to allocate a percentage for each to use when free space is available (and I don't want to turn off the recording of suggestions).

I understand that TiVo is already a great product and the current TiVo suggestions and deleted items folder is part of what makes it a superior DVR. The proposal above is simply something to help it evolve into something even better. After all -- TiVo is short for TiVolution!... um... assuming the "olution" is a suffix for "evolution" and not "revolution"...


----------

